# MTB Begleiter gesucht



## CubeMTB (25. April 2009)

Moin, moin,
bin seit April neu in Hannover (komme aus Aachen),
suche neuen MTB-Freundeskreis. Bin eher Tourer als Downhiller. Fahre seit über 10 Jahren mit Alpencrosserfahrungen. Habe bisher nicht viel Biker in H und Umgebung gesehen. Hm ???
Über Nachrichten, Einladungen zu Toren würde ich mich freuen.
Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. April 2009)

CubeMTB schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> bin seit April neu in Hannover (komme aus Aachen),
> suche neuen MTB-Freundeskreis. Bin eher Tourer als Downhiller. Fahre seit über 10 Jahren mit Alpencrosserfahrungen. Habe bisher nicht viel Biker in H und Umgebung gesehen. Hm ???
> Über Nachrichten, Einladungen zu Toren würde ich mich freuen.
> Tom



schau mal in diesen threads :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381274

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=349075

dort verabreden wir uns zu gemeinsamen touren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icebreaker84 (25. April 2009)

Hi, suche auch grade MTB Kontakte in Hannover.
Bin allerdings Einsteiger und habe noch keine große Kondition, suche halt nette Leute mit denen man anfangs evtl. kleinere Touren fahren kann.
Ice


----------



## CubeMTB (27. April 2009)

Hi Icebreaker, 
schaffst Du schon ne Tour in den Deister von H aus. Dann können wir gerne am WE eine Tour unternehmen. Viele Grüße Tom


----------



## GrayFox (27. April 2009)

Hi Icebraker und CubeMTB, hätte auch Lust an der Tour teilzunehmen. Wie sieht es am Fr. aus?
Bin selber MTB-Anfänger, hab aber ne ordentliche condi.

Mfg,
GrayFox


----------



## Icebreaker84 (27. April 2009)

HI, naja wurde am SO mitgenommen. Von Maschsee Richtung Deister.
Muss sagen,"ich bin ein Schlaffi". Bin mit ahc und Krach am Waldkater (Parkplatz) angegekommen. Muss wohl doch noch viel trainieren bis ich einigermaßen Kondition habe.
Ist schon ******* wenn eine Lungenhälfte nicht richtig will.
Kommendes We kann ich noch nicht sagen. Eher nicht da ich wohl nicht da sein werde.
Aber für gemütliche Runden bin ich genrell immer zu haben. Oder auch mal DH und Trial.- Muss ja auch geübt werden


----------



## GrayFox (27. April 2009)

Muss ja auch nicht gleich so ne lange tour werden. mann kann ja auch von springe starten und ein bisschen die trails abchecken. Aber freue mich schon drauf einmal nicht alleine zu fahren (hab grad erst dieses forum entdeckt)


----------



## CubeMTB (28. April 2009)

Hi GrayFox,
bei mir siehts Fr gut aus, bin allerdings bis Do abend auf Dienstreise.
Wollen wir Fr 13.00 festhalten. Treffpunkt BMW(Motorrad) Händler an der Badenstedter Strasse ?
Wenn Deine Condi ordentlich ist, packst Du das bestimmt !
Viele Grüße Tom


----------



## GrayFox (28. April 2009)

Ok, klingt super. Freue mich schon drauf  Muss nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten regeln... Wenn was dazwischen kommen sollte, werd ich rechtzeitig hier schreiben.
Bis dann Tom!

Felix


----------



## CubeMTB (1. Mai 2009)

Hi Felix,
wo warst Du heute ? Den Treffpunkt nicht gefunden ?


----------



## Icebreaker84 (1. Mai 2009)

Jemand DI abend Zeit? Für ne kurze Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrayFox (1. Mai 2009)

An Icebreaker:
Wann und wo denn? Wie lange wird die tour ungefähr dauern. Generell hätte ich Lust 

An CubeMTB:
Hi Tom, hab die ganze Badenstedter Str. entlang gefahren 2x, hab aber kein BMW Motorrad gefunden. Vielleicht können wir uns das nächste mal an einem etwas eindeutigeren Punkt treffen (z.B. Straßenbahn-Haltestelle).
Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich bin nicht wütend oder so, es tut mir Leid, wenn ich den Treffpunkt nicht gefunden hab :-(

Mfg Felix


----------



## Icebreaker84 (1. Mai 2009)

Hab da noch kein konkrete Idee. Aber eher etwas entspanteres oder bissle Trail wenn es sowas in Hannover gibt ohne das man erst ne Stunde fahren muss.
Ice


----------



## GrayFox (1. Mai 2009)

Also in Hannover gibt es eher sporadisch mal hier und da was. Ich würd sagen, dass wir in der Eilenriede etwas fahren können. Zur Zeit übe ich beim Rodelberg (wenn der dir etwas sagt) meine jumps. Das kannste gut Sprünge üben.
Etwas weiter bei Bothfeld gibt es etwas Trail. Wenn du willst können wir uns ja beides vornehmen 

Mfg,
Felix


----------



## Icebreaker84 (1. Mai 2009)

klingt gut
Eilenriede den rodelberg kenn ich glaub ich.


----------



## CubeMTB (1. Mai 2009)

Hi GrayFox, dann bis zum nächsten mal mit eindeutigem Treffpunkt.
Der BMW-Motorradhändler ist übrigens Badenstedter Strasse 44, so ungefähr Höhe Lindener Berg, also am Anfang der B.-Str.
Wohin bist Du denn heute gefahren, ich war im Deister und danach noch aufm Benther Berg.
VG CubeMTB


----------



## GrayFox (1. Mai 2009)

Hi CubeMTB

Also ich war dann beim Rodelberg (Eilenriede/Waldhausen-Döhrener Turm) und habe ein bisschen meine jumps geübt. War ganz OK aber hab festgestellt, dass ich größere Pedalen mit Pins brauche und etwas von meiner Sattelstange absägen muss (bekomm den Sattel nicht ganz runter).

Haste fun gehabt beim Deister und Benther Berg?

Mfg,
GrayFox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeMTB (1. Mai 2009)

Hi GrayFox,
bin eher der Tourer, der die Höhenmeter liebt.
Heute hab ich nach langem einen Salto gemacht, allerdings ungewollt. 
Ansonsten trainiere ich für meinen nächsten Alpencross.
CubeMTB


----------



## Icebreaker84 (4. Mai 2009)

Di abend klapt leider net bei mir.
Morgen weiß ich bestimmt mehr wie es den Rest der Woche aussieht.


----------



## GrayFox (4. Mai 2009)

Hi Icebraker,

Schade, dass es nicht klappt. Naja, aufgeschoben heißt ja nicht aufgehoben 
Hab mir jetzt nen neuen Sattel zugelegt, weil der alte sich voll verbogen hat und bessere Pedalen. Kanns kaum erwarten morgen wieder meine Sprünge zu üben.
Darf ich fragen was du für ein bike hast?

Mfg,
GrayFox


----------



## GrayFox (9. Mai 2009)

Hi Jungs,

Wie sieht es nächstes Wochenende aus? Hat einer von euch evtl. Lust auf ne Tour im Deister?

Mfg,
GrayFox


----------



## Wasserträger (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

Icebreaker84 kennt mich ja schon von Deistertour ))) und Ihr könnt auch gerne hier mal schauen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=349075.

Nächste Woche wollen wir Abends mit den Auto´s zum Waldkater fahren und dort 2 Trails runter düsen. Wir werden vom Waldkater zum Annaturm fahren und dann den ersten Trail in Angriff nehemn. Von dort geht es nochmals ca 200 HM bergauf um den zweiten Trail zu fahren. Anschließen zurück zu den Autos und wieder nach Hannover. Wer Lust kann gerne mitkommen und mein Kumpel ist auch nicht sooooo schnell bergauf. Also gut für Anfänger ;o)))

Grüße
Stefan


----------

